# Thanks W1zzard, and a request (or 2)



## Flymo (Oct 31, 2004)

Just like to say thanks for this wonderful tool.
Been using it for Quite a while now and never had any problems.

I would just like to add a few requests for future features.

1. Would it be possible to add a check box to remove the ATITool temperature reading from the SYS Tray if the option to send the temp reading to MBM is enabled?
Currently I have FOUR temp readings in my SYS Tray:
   1.mbm CPU Temp
   2.MBM Case Temp
   3.MBM GPU Temp
   4.ATITool GPU Temp

2. Probably a bit harder to do this one: Would it be possiblt to create an 'always on top' desktop temperature readout? By that I mean a temp reading that is ALWAYS visible, even when playing games. Just like FRAPS can show the FPS. Would be a VERY welcome addition as the temp can then be monitored IN GAME - just when you are likely to need it most.


Thanks

Flymo


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 1, 2004)

1) does the "disable tray icon" setting in settings -> misc do what you want?
2) thats definitely planned


----------



## Flymo (Nov 1, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> 1) does the "disable tray icon" setting in settings -> misc do what you want?
> 2) thats definitely planned





1. Not _really_. I Still want to be able to access ATITool from the sys tray. I just want the ability to use the standard Icon and not the temperature if I am sending the temp data to a MBM sensor

2.   


Flymo


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 1, 2004)

ah ok .. so in temp settings you want a 4th option "display atitool icon" ?

update: will be in next build


----------



## Flymo (Nov 1, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> ah ok .. so in temp settings you want a 4th option "display atitool icon" ?
> 
> update: will be in next build



Yep
Just a toggle between temp and Icon


Nice 1.

Flymo


----------



## Flymo (Nov 2, 2004)

just thought - Mebbe add the option to the right click menu on the tray icon to show Icon or Temp......


Flymo


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 2, 2004)

temperature monitoring will be completely revamped into some nice allround hardware monitoring stuff (trying to get proper reading code together can be seen in the hw monitoring tab in settings) .. more tray options and fine tuning will be added then


----------

